# Stamp for t-shirt labeling



## vladamorozov (May 3, 2013)

I am wondering, what if I order regular stamp and color for fabric and just stamp the labels on my t-shirts.
Did anyone try this?
Do you think it will work?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

vladamorozov said:


> I am wondering, what if I order regular stamp and color for fabric and just stamp the labels on my t-shirts.
> Did anyone try this?
> Do you think it will work?


What do you mean by "color for fabric"?

Do you mean screen printing ink? It would still need a way to cure properly.

The labels need to last as long as the t-shirt.


----------



## vladamorozov (May 3, 2013)

Rodney said:


> What do you mean by "color for fabric"?
> 
> Do you mean screen printing ink? It would still need a way to cure properly.
> 
> The labels need to last as long as the t-shirt.


I mean fabric pigment ink for stamps


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

vladamorozov said:


> I mean fabric pigment ink for stamps


It would work. Suggest you design it as a grunge type label as you will not get consistent looking stamps from 1 shirt to another.


----------



## rhho (Oct 17, 2013)

I actually just came up with this idea after watching some of youtube videos on textile ink (DTG inks) and also ink kits for cameo that is for garment coloring. I was thinking also to do some t-shirt labeling and start the search that leads to this thread. 

I havent tried it, but the idea is to have a small but thick enough ink absorbing stamping material. Stamp it onto garment (usually on the inside of back of the neck) for branding/size/material info etc.
Creating small letters will probably require some laser cutting.

Has anyone done this before ? 
How about stamping "sublimation" ink on the garment and press.. oh wait you cant do this on cotton and dark tee.

Huff.


----------



## rhho (Oct 17, 2013)

After researching some more, came up with the PAD Printing. Better result, more money. What kind of inks are they using for PAD Printing ?


----------



## Stripes1 (May 14, 2010)

We thought a lot of companies use pad printing. Apparently people like Hanes use them so it has to last long


----------

